# Chicken Opener



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

So who's going Prairie Chicken hunting this weekend in ND? I'm skipping the pheasant opener to try and get one of these buggers...hopefully I can get it done on Saturday so I can try some pheasant Sunday. I've been scouting around for a little while and seeing only grouse.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Didn't draw a tag this year-seen 10 yesterday while pheasant hunting in the grasslands!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, what a tough weekend. Hunted hard for two days in the rain and didn't even get to pull the trigger. Saw 4 groups with about 30 birds each as well as a dozen singles...I'm sure most were grouse. Couldn't get within 100 yards of any of them, however. They were all in the real short grass and could see me coming from a long ways off.

Does anyone happen to know if prairie chicken "cackle" like grouse when they get up?


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I haven't heard a chicken make any noise when flushing or flying over. Good luck in your quest! I have shot 3 in the last two years and they are the toughest upland bird I have ever hunted!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

This is the second time I've been drawn for the tag and I still don't have one. The first time I hunted four days out of the 8 day season, and this year will be about the same. To say I'm frustrated is an understatement.

Anyone have anything to help me out!?! :-?


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

We found a bean field the birds were feeding in and pass shot them in the morning and evening. Out of the 5 birds my buddy and I have taken-4 were shot this way. Only one was shot while walking. Sorry I am not more help-but if you can find a consistent food source they will return there morning and evening. Good luck!


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

We have greater prarie chickens here in eastern KS. I assume you guys are referring to lesser prarie chickens, but I don't think their behavior is that much different. We have an early season in which you can walk the birds up while they're in the grass. This isn't easy unless you have a strong wind in your face, a good dog helps, and a FAST aim and trigger finger. My successful chicken hunts have come just like the last gentlemen's; pass shooting in a feed field. Beans is their food of choice once the bugs are gone in KS. If you're pass shooting them at full speed, don't forget to lead them. Lead them more than any other bird that I know of, at least 2 bird lengths, depending on how high they are. I stuffed the last Tom I shot in the booming stance and he is a wonderful addition to the house. Everyone is interseted in the bird when they see it (many have said, "Wow, we have those here!)......even the wife loves it! Hope this helps someone and good luck.


----------

